# Delta Rockwell 44-440c scroll saw



## angrybeaver10 (Mar 21, 2020)

I'm looking for some members that has one in working order . I just bought one that needs a little tlc but working I'm not sure.what length saws blades.they use I got some 5" ones but they seem short.also how much tension do you use on the upper spring tentioner . Does anyone have a manual. Any information would be appreciated


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

What year is your scroll saw? There is no such animal as a 44-440 that I know of, so I'm guessing you mean 40-440 (aka: 1440). There are a bunch of manuals and parts diagrams for it over at the vintage machinery site, such as this one : http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=4898

That machine takes 5" blades, but can use a huge variety of different types.

Cheers,
Brad


----------

